# The atheist



## Melissa426 (Nov 24, 2004)

An atheist 



An atheist  was taking a walk through the woods. "What majestic trees! What powerful rivers! What beautiful animals!" he said to himself. 

As he continued walking alongside the river he heard a rustling in the bushes. Turning to look, he saw a 7 foot grizzly charging towards him. He ran as fast as he could up the path. Looking over  his shoulder he saw that the bear was closing in on him. His heart  was pumping frantically and he tried to run even faster. 

He tripped and fell on the ground. He rolled over to pick himself up but saw the bear raising his paw to take a swipe at him. At that instant the atheist cried out: "Oh my God!..." 

Time stopped. 

The bear froze. 

The forest was silent. 

It was  then that bright light shone upon the man and a voice came out of the sky saying: "You deny my existence for all of these years, teach others I don't exist and even credit creation to a cosmic accident.  Do you expect me to help you out of this predicament? Am I to count  you as a believer?" 

The atheist looked directly into the light,  "It would be hypocritical of me to suddenly ask you to treat me as a  Christian now, but could you perhaps make the bear a Christian?"

Very well," said the voice. The light went out. And the sounds of the forest resumed. 

And then the bear lowered his paw,  bowed his head and spoke, "Lord, bless this food which I am about to  receive and for which I am truly thankful."


----------



## mj_lover (Nov 24, 2004)

LMAO!!! never heard that one before!


----------

